# Finding a multidiscipline coach



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

I am just wondering how many of you are using coaches that are helping you with road racing, xc racing, and cx racing. I started the due diligence process a few months ago of searching out a coach for 2015. It seems the common theme among those that I have talked to thus far is that they are either road or xc/cx specialist. It would be nice to find one person that can help out for an entire year instead of using a separate coach for each season. I guess I just need to keep looking around.


----------

